# Fatmodul ANT / EC 02



## Mircwidu (27. Juli 2009)

Servus zusammen,

da ich es am WE leider nicht geschafft habe zur Bike-Expo zu fahren wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand Bilder und Infos zu oben genannten Bike hat.

Oder ist das noch geheim? 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juli 2009)

Bilder nicht, ist aber sehr schick geworden.
Die neuen Fatmodul Decals schauen auch klasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (28. Juli 2009)

die bringen doch bestimmt bald ein Bild auf der Webseite.
Die Form ist ein bisserl organischer geworden und hier und da wurden auch farblich ein paar Akzente gesetzt.
Tapered Steerer hat es auch.
Genauer hab ich es mir nicht angeschaut, als ich mit dem Katzbike vorbeigedüst bin


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juli 2009)

Gibt es Infos bzgl Federweg oder so?
@Tyler
meinst du mit den neuen Decals die komplett grauen oder ändern die sich noch mal?
Muss sagen das mir die orangen ein wneig besser gefallen.
So wies meins hatt 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich mochte die orangenen nicht, habe mich deshalb letztes Jahr gegen eins entschieden.
Die neuen Decals sind komplett anders. Nicht mehr diese Grafiken, ein einfacher, schlichter aber ganz cool aussehender Schriftzug. Sah einiges edler aus.


----------



## leeqid (2. August 2009)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Gibt es Infos bzgl Federweg oder so?



130 hinten. 

Fahren konnte man es leider noch net. Das gezeigte Radl war, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab, ein hergerichteter ein Prototyp.

Preise werden laut Auskunft am Stand über dem jetzigen EC01 liegen. Hoffentlich nicht zu weit, sonst ist das Radl ganz schnell in der Schusslinie der großen Namen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. August 2009)

Nur 130?
Das EC01 hat doch 12-14.
Warum denn jetzt der Mittelweg?


----------



## Maedion (4. Januar 2010)

Gibs schon infos bzgl Ausstattung FW Preise und vorallem wann es jetzt erscheinen soll ?
Auf der Hp hab ich noch nichts gesehen dazu


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2010)

Soll laut Dezember Newsletter Anfang März kommen.
Später würde für die Saison auch keinen Sinn machen...


----------



## dAsGerAeT (21. Januar 2010)

Das EC02-140 ANT ist nun auf der Fatmodul Homepage mit allen aktuellen Infos sowie Preis etc.: zum ANT

Im Bikekonfigurator könnt ihr das Bike auch mit anderen Parts ausstatten und Euch ein individuelles Bike zusammenstellen: Konfigurator


----------



## MAster (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Liebes Alpha-Bikes-Team,

warum gibt es das Ant nicht als XL? Oder bis welche Schrittlänge/Köpergröße kann man L fahren?

Find ich persönlich, da betroffen, schade, dass immer mehr Bikes nur in 3 Größen verfügbar sind....

Grüße

MAster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dAsGerAeT (1. Februar 2010)

Hi MAster,

frag doch einfach mal bei Alpha Bikes nach, per Email: info{at}alpha-bikes.de

Oder einfach mal Probefahren, sobald es im Laden steht!

Bye


----------



## MAster (2. Februar 2010)

dAsGerAeT schrieb:


> Hi MAster,
> 
> frag doch einfach mal bei Alpha Bikes nach, per Email: info{at}alpha-bikes.de
> 
> ...



Sehr nutzloser Post, muss wohl an der Uhrzeit gelegen haben...

Vllt. ließt das jmd. vom Alpha-Bikes-Team und kann ein Statement zur meine Frage geben.

Grüße

Jonathan


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Februar 2010)

wieso soll das Statement nutzlos sein.
Es geht sehr viel schneller mit der Antwort, wenn du einfach Alpha-Bikes anschreibst.
Außerdem hängt schon der erste Aussteller im Shop.
In dem Unterforum ist immer relativ wenig los. Da kann es schon mal dauern mit einer Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Februar 2010)

Der Peter antwortet immer fix über die Infoadresse oder einfach mal kurz anrufen...


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. Februar 2010)

uhh mehr is hier noch net geschrieben worden... 
ich finde das *ant* ja sehr geil. mich würde ma der rahmenpreis interessieren und ob ein umlenkhebel für 160mm. habe ich auch gestern schon per email angefragt warte nur noch auf antwort ;-)

gruß puky


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Februar 2010)

wenn de Antwort hast mal kurz hier posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (18. Februar 2010)

kein thema. 
vllt werde ich auch mal wieder zum fatmoduler. ich habe immerhin seit neun jahren nen selbst gemachten fatmodul windowcolor schriftzug am fenster daheim


----------



## dAsGerAeT (21. Februar 2010)

Hier mal die Antwort vom News-Thread bzgl. der 160mm:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=444828&page=2


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. Februar 2010)

klingt ja super! ich warte jetzt mal ne weile ab und bis mal die ersten verkauft sind. bin mal auf erfahrungsberichte gespannt.


----------



## Ope (23. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht die Pitch Kopie


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Februar 2010)

geh und mach dein demo leichter


----------



## Ope (23. Februar 2010)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> geh und mach dein demo leichter



Ok ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (2. Juni 2010)

hat mittlerweile jmd das ant?


----------



## .t1mo (7. Juni 2010)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren!

Bilder in freier Wildbahn wären auch toll...


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Juni 2010)

also im Shop stehen welche.
zumindest waren letztens 2 stück vor ort. Die ich sehen konnte


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (18. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

hab ja das Ant seit Ende April und kann nur ein Fazit ziehen: Super. Bin immerwieder überrascht, wie verspielt das Rad ist. Es läd immerwieder ein mal hier nen kleinen Wheelie, da mal driften. Es macht einfach rießen Spaß damit zu fahren. Recht viel mehr kann ich dazu gar nicht sagen 
Bild hätt ich noch:







schönen Tag noch.
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juni 2010)

...sehr schönes teil !!!!!


----------



## Niedtaler (28. Juni 2010)

Ist`s eigentlich normal, dass das Schaltauge unterhalb der Achsaufnahme so ne Verdickung besitzt?  Hierdurch läßt sich das Hinterrad, ohne Auseinanderziehen der Kettenstreben des Hinterbaus, nicht einsetzen. Der Durchmesser der Achse ist dicker als die Öffnung im Schaltauge.
Das Hinterrad fällt damit zwar nicht mehr raus, wenn sich der Schnellspanner mal löst; dafür läßt sich das Hinterrad aber nur zu zweit ein- und ausbauen.
Brauch hierzu mal ne Auskunft.

Gruß

Niedtaler


ach ja...hab grad mein Commencal Meta 5.5 gegen das Ant getauscht und übers Wochenende im Engadin gut ausgefahren. Zum Fahrwerk kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, weil das Feintuning fehlt. Bei gleich viel hinterem Federweg hatte ich aber das Gefühl, dass das Meta sich nach mehr anfühlt. Ich denke aber, das sich das durch eine ordentliche Dämpferabstimmung auspendelt. Der gesamte Rahmen, insbesondere der Hinterbau ist bei weitem steifer als der des Meta.
Folgende Änderungen habe ich direkt vorgenommen:
Bremsen Saint 180/180
Schaltwerk SLX mit mittlerem Käfig
Vorderrad Mavic ex823 auf Hope Pro II mit Mudy Mary 2,35 tubeless
Hinterrad Mavic ex823 auf Hope Pro II mit Big Betty 2,40 tubeless
Sattelstütze KS i950R


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (4. Juli 2010)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> Ist`s eigentlich normal, dass das Schaltauge unterhalb der Achsaufnahme so ne Verdickung besitzt?  Hierdurch läßt sich das Hinterrad, ohne Auseinanderziehen der Kettenstreben des Hinterbaus, nicht einsetzen. Der Durchmesser der Achse ist dicker als die Öffnung im Schaltauge.
> Das Hinterrad fällt damit zwar nicht mehr raus, wenn sich der Schnellspanner mal löst; dafür läßt sich das Hinterrad aber nur zu zweit ein- und ausbauen.
> Brauch hierzu mal ne Auskunft.



Hi, hab´s bei mir grad ausprobiert. Lässt sich ohne Probleme ein- und ausbauen... Hier mal ein Bild, wie´s bei mir ausschaut:


----------



## umtreiber (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
wer fährt ein Fatmodul ANT mit ner Fox36 oder Lyrik?
Laut Test soll das 2011 Modell ja keine 140mm sondern 157mm Federweg hinten haben?
http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/downloads/Biketest_2011_EC02_140_Ant_bike.pdf

Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr?
Was würdet ihr bei 185 / 89 empfehlen?


----------



## icube (23. Juni 2011)

in dem films trailer auf der startseite fährt glaub ich einer mit nem ant und durolux!

gruß icube


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2011)

,,,das passt auch perfekt !!! in willingen auch ´n ant mit duro probegerollt - super !


----------



## bansaiman (28. Mai 2012)

Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?

Bei mir wäre der Anwendungsbereich Enduro Touren und ich würde evtl. nen Vorbau mit 50-60mm montieren.

Überlege nämlich vom Rahmen her von meinem Remedy um zu steigen, da es sich bergauf so schwammig anfühlt beim Treten 

Suche etwas, dass auch beim Treten im kleineren Gang bergauf die Energie spürbar in Vortrieb umsetzt


----------



## Jan35i (26. März 2014)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer fährt ein Fatmodul ANT mit ner Fox36 oder Lyrik?
> Laut Test soll das 2011 Modell ja keine 140mm sondern 157mm Federweg hinten haben?
> http://www.alpha-bikes.eu/downloads/Biketest_2011_EC02_140_Ant_bike.pdf
> ...



Hi, ich fahre das 2010er Modell seit über einem Jahr mit ner 36er FOX VAN RC2 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Größe L bei 1,87 und 75kg.


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. März 2018)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1093966-fatmodul-ant-ec-02-gr-s-26
hust
falls wer gerade eine Ameise such


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

